# dude



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

dude.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

sweet.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

rad


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

duuuuuuuuuuude


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2009)

wtf?


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Lol. Maybe she's high.



surfingisfun001 said:


> duuuuuuuuuuude


Sweeeeet, you have a tattoo on your back!


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

where's my car??

wo bist mein auto??


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

donde esta mi coche?


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2009)

?Qu? carajo


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

??? - ??? ???????????

Dude Jesse you have a tatto on your back too!

"The dude abides"


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2009)

U bent allen van uit je fucking bomen


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

Spirit said:


> U bent allen van uit je flower* bomen


Lol "Ur all from your fucking trees?"


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Jesse - I meant to say....

*Dude what does it say???!!!!!!*

actually...your's gotta start with...."_dude_ you got a tattoo on your back!"


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Kenny's got a hot voice haha.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

surfingisfun001 said:


> Jesse - I meant to say....
> 
> *Dude what does it say???!!!!!!*
> 
> actually...your's gotta start with...."_dude_ you got a tattoo on your back!"


Dude you got a tattoo on your back!


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

SistA HazeL said:


> Kenny's got a hot voice haha.


i know right? i saved the first voicemail he ever sent me cause of it ha ha ha ha.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2009)

Rein said:


> Spirit said:
> 
> 
> > U bent allen van uit je flower* bomen
> ...


LOL no! It was supposed to say "You're all out of your fucking trees" it means you're all mad, crazy, barmy.......

Ik hou van jou alle <3


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Conjurus said:


> Dude you got a tattoo on your back!


SWEET! WHAT DOES IT SAY?


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

surfingisfun001 said:


> Conjurus said:
> 
> 
> > Dude you got a tattoo on your back!
> ...


DUDE! WHAT DOES MINE SAY?


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Conjurus said:


> surfingisfun001 said:
> 
> 
> > Conjurus said:
> ...


SWEET! WHAT DOES MINE SAY?????


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

DUDE!! WHAT DOES MINE SAY??


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

*SWEEEEEEEEET. WHAT DOES MINE SAY????????????????????*


----------



## Matt210 (Aug 15, 2004)

One of the more deep and profound conversations on this board I see :mrgreen:


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

yah dude, when you need a break from talking about 420, we'll still be here. come on back.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

peachyderanged said:


> yah dude, when you need a break from talking about 420, we'll still be here. come on back.


I celebrated hehe.


----------



## Johnny Dep (Feb 8, 2009)

peachyderanged said:


> dude.


I miss your old picture, it was so cute.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Johnny Dep said:


> peachyderanged said:
> 
> 
> > dude.
> ...


I think her new one is good.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

thanks, which one?


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

He's probably talking about the one where you're cheesing really big.


----------



## Johnny Dep (Feb 8, 2009)

peachyderanged said:


> thanks, which one?


The one where it looked like you were reaching out to push the button on the camera. That's how it looked to me, at least.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

i feel like a dinosaur in that one lol


----------

